# Purple Flower Bush ID



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

It looks like Vipers Bugloss.

Alex


----------



## m0dem (May 14, 2016)

I looked up Viper's Bugloss (Echium Vulgare) and it doesn't appear to be the same plant. Thanks though.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echium_vulgare


----------



## m0dem (May 14, 2016)

I think I found out what it is!
*Purple Sage*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Purple_sage

If only I had googled "_purple flower sagebrush_" sooner. inch:


----------



## m0dem (May 14, 2016)




----------

